# Flock or vinyl transfer



## john4mel4eva (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm new to heat flock and transfer vinyl. Could somebody tell me the difference between the two and which one is better for t-shirts.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's a matter of client preference. Flock has a fuzzy feel to it, almost like felt. Vinyl is smooth.


----------



## MediumPace (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, and it's not just fuzzy, Flock is actually sticking out of the shirt, giving it a 3D look... well I guess it actually IS 3D at that point. Regular transfer lays flat on the shirt like it's been silk screened on, except it it smooth to the touch.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually some vinyl has matte finish. Thermoflex plus and Ecofilm are matte finish.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Both are good for tee shirts, they are just different materials/effects.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Once you heat press the flock, it has a smooth feel like velvet. I typically use flock for the first layer of two color numbers, names, etc. on sports uniforms. I've also used flock for the decoration of spirit towels and baby blankets. Anything where you want the design to have a slightly raised, smooth, velvety feel to it.

The black portion of this design is in flock.


----------



## shane (Mar 28, 2007)

another difference is that flock is usually more durable and last longer.
with the flex/vinyl you can usually make more complex and gentle designs than with the flock.
with the flex/vinyl you can use special colors like glitter,sparkle,metallic, and so on.
from my experience customers are usually more impressed by the flock prints than the flex/vinyl.


----------



## john4mel4eva (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the advice. Both sound good in their own way depending on what you want to achieve in your design.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You are exactly right. It all depends on what you want to achieve in your design. Don't be afraid to experiment. There's plenty of information on this forum about what types of vinyl can be used in combination with different types.

HAVE FUN!!


----------



## john4mel4eva (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anybody know any good Uk sellers for either flock and vinyl.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

xpress and mdp supplies are the two I use.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

The magic touch and graphityp are two others. Target transfers are also good but you will struggle to find better quality and price than Xpres.

I like using flock over vinyl , looks and feels good.


----------

